# AJOSQ



## m410 (30 Oct 2006)

What was MOSC became AOC pt. 1 and is now apparently replaced by the Army Junior Officer Staff Qualification (AJOSQ).  I have some questions as information is sparse.  I have seen the officer DP pamphlet.

What I know:
AJOSQ is taken by DP2 officers at the Lt/Capt level.
AJOSQ must be complete before ATOC.

What I don't know:
Is AJOSQ a course with any residency portion or a "qualification" that one does OJT?
Is there a DL package, is it online, and do you need to be loaded in order to do it? (Loaded on course.  Booze is optional.)  Where is said DL package?
Where can I find more information?


----------



## m410 (9 Nov 2006)

CLFCSC updated their website, a little at least.

Go to "courses" once registered and logged in.
Unfortunately since the course has changed so much it is still quite muddy, with lots of references to "AOC pt. 1" and a residency portion which is gone now.

Any trade-qualified junior officers scratching their heads who may know less than I do, feel free to post here or by PM and we can compare notes and shed some light in the darkness of officer DP2 training.


----------



## D Res T2 (30 Nov 2006)

AJOSQ is a self-study web-based distance-learning programme that replaces the current AOC preliminary study programme and applies to both Reserve and Regular Force officers. For the reserve it replaces P RES AOC Mod I which replaced MOSC. The qualification considers the OPME programme and includes CLFCSC-created material to further develop the DP2 officer’s foundation in Leadership, Army Unit Structure, Unit Training, Military Law, Defence Management, Resource Management, the Impact of Technology and Garrison Staff Duties. 

AJOSQ is online now and is a prerequisite for ATOC at the Tactics School as of 1 Sept 06 for P Res officers and as of 1 Jan 07 for Reg F officers. Officers who have completed ATOC already and do not have MOSC, P Res AOC Mod I or AOC preliminary studies completed will need to complete AJOSQ prior to attending AOC or P Res AOC.

I am trying to get the current information out on the OLC, however there are other higher priorities here at the College. Check with your unit OR, Op or Trg O and see if they have received the Army Officer DP 2 brochure. I realize that this is frustrating for individuals who are trying to register. Further information can be found in CANFORGENS 121/06 Reg F and 153/06 P Res.

If you do not mind, could you tell me how and when you first received information on AJOSQ?


----------



## m410 (1 Dec 2006)

D Res T2 said:
			
		

> I am trying to get the current information out on the OLC, however there are other higher priorities here at the College. Check with your unit OR, Op or Trg O and see if they have received the Army Officer DP 2 brochure. I realize that this is frustrating for individuals who are trying to register. Further information can be found in CANFORGENS 121/06 Reg F and 153/06 P Res.


I have seen the DP2 brochure.  It is available here.  I am registered at http://armyapp.dnd.ca/olc-cad/main.asp, though I didn't go through any formal course loading or unit authorization.  I appear to be able to access all AJOSQ content and take tests.  In the last 2 weeks I have started working through the course content and I've received verbal approval from my CO, Ops O, and OC to proceed.

I'm focusing on the JTRG module right now.  There are a few broken links to references (mostly minor ones).



> If you do not mind, could you tell me how and when you first received information on AJOSQ?



I missed the deadline to get on the spring's AOC Pt. 1 but I had registered (a friend gave me the link) on the website and started some of the DL before finding out I wasn't going.  I found out about the change to AJOSQ and got the DP2 brochure during the summer while visiting the local bde HQ on unrelated business.

I think a big part of my confusion was because the web link on the brochure is for http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/clfcsc-cceftc/main.asp and there doesn't seem to be any way to get from that page to http://armyapp.dnd.ca/olc-cad/main.asp. (note armyapp.*forces*.gc.ca vs. armyapp.*dnd*.ca).  Ultimately I got lucky because I had a forgotten bookmark on my laptop browser from the AOC Pt. 1 DL.


----------



## HCA123 (2 Dec 2006)

The impression I got from some people regarding AJOSQ was that you had to have your OPME portions done before you could move on to the other POs (204, 205). Can anyone confirm this? I'll be finishing off the leadership/ethics crse (I have mod 1 complete) in the new year and was curious if anyone out here knew if I could register for AJOSQ and do the other POs concurrently.

Also from the handout it states that Edo 201 Tech + AOC is the equivalent of the OPME Sci/Tech course. I assume the inverse? You have the Sci/Tech OPME, Edo 201 is written off?

It seems to me that AJOSQ is just OPMEs + a bit of extra study in resource mmgt + OJT. Maybe even a way to encourage OPME completion (as I know individuals who put them off). Any comments? 

Cheers


----------



## D Res T2 (4 Dec 2006)

I think a big part of my confusion was because the web link on the brochure is for http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/clfcsc-cceftc/main.asp and there doesn't seem to be any way to get from that page to http://armyapp.dnd.ca/olc-cad/main.asp. (note armyapp.*forces*.gc.ca vs. armyapp.*dnd*.ca).  Ultimately I got lucky because I had a forgotten bookmark on my laptop browser from the AOC Pt. 1 DL.
[/quote]

About the fifth item down "New Developmental Period Two (DP 2) Training Model– Army Officers" is the link implied in the brochure. I realize that tis page is fairly busy, however it along with the mirror on the DWAN are the primary means of disseminating information electronically to our training audience. As you have dicovered, the material is actually hosted on the Online Learining Center (OLC) that has a large graphic link on the left side of the page.


----------



## D Res T2 (4 Dec 2006)

HCA123 said:
			
		

> The impression I got from some people regarding AJOSQ was that you had to have your OPME portions done before you could move on to the other POs (204, 205). Can anyone confirm this? I'll be finishing off the leadership/ethics crse (I have mod 1 complete) in the new year and was curious if anyone out here knew if I could register for AJOSQ and do the other POs concurrently.
> 
> Also from the handout it states that Edo 201 Tech + AOC is the equivalent of the OPME Sci/Tech course. I assume the inverse? You have the Sci/Tech OPME, Edo 201 is written off?



You are correct, you can register for AJOSQ and work on your OPME's at the same time as far as the College is concerned. Your unit may have different ideas and you may find that you run out of time if you are in a field unit. Since this is now a prerequisite for ATOC CSS you need to get the OPME's Leadership and Ethics, Introduction to Military Law and Introduction to Defence Management completed ASAP. 

The others including Technology in War can wait until you complete ATOC, however if you have if you have Technology in War completed or have completed Tech Staff, apply for an equivalency.

*Please remember this is not an official answer, just info from someone who works at the college


----------



## ballz (12 Dec 2011)

Reviving this one from the dead...

I only have 3 courses next semester (my last semester of my degree, thank f**k) so I am looking at doing some of this AJOSQ stuff since I will have too much time on my hands. I've kinda missed the OPME boat this time around since I'm bottom of the priority list as an OCdt, and I'd like to get myself ahead since I'll have that spare time. Someone set me up with an account for AJOSQ a few years ago and warned me "be careful which ones you do because some of them can be written off with OPMEs."

I'm wondering if someone can give me some direction onto which ones I should take. The only OPME I have complete is HIE208 "Intro to Canadian Military History."

Here are the current list of modules available with a link to "Start Now" when I log into my armyapp.forces.gc.ca account...

PO 201	JLDR - Leadership	Unit-directed / Self-Study	
PO 202	JLAW - Military Law	Self-Study	
PO 203	JDEFM - Defense Management	Self-Study	
PO 204	JTRG - Training	Self-Study	
PO 204	JTRG04 - PREPARATION OF A SUB-UNIT TRAINING PLAN	Unit-directed Study	
PO 205	JRES - Resource Management	Self-Study	
Ed O 201	JTEC - Army Technology	Self-Study	
Ed O 202	JGSD - Garrison Staff Duties	Unit-directed Study	
Ed O 203	JORG - Roles and Capabilities of Army Units and Formations	Self-Study

What I'm wondering is which ones should I avoid starting (because they are OPMEs) or where I could find that information?

I'm looking at trying the Military Law and Training and Resource Management ones... does anyone know how long these courses are? I don't understand how this works, do you just "start now" and there is no due dates / time-lines, you just do the work when you have time?


----------



## Infanteer (13 Dec 2011)

PO 201, 202, and 203 are OPMEs - you have to do them.  You can have Ed O 201 written off if you do the Science and Technology OPME.  If you've got the time, just get them all done and worry about your OPMEs later; I've seen guys bitten in the a** because they put off a part of AJOSQ while waiting for an OPME.


----------



## ballz (13 Dec 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> PO 201, 202, and 203 are OPMEs - you have to do them.



If I do 201, 202, 203, I can get their equivalent OPMEs written off? Or do I need to do both 



			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> You can have Ed O 201 written off if you do the Science and Technology OPME.



And vise versa right? 

Sorry, I know both those questions sound dumb, but university and the CF share in common their ability to defy logic.



			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> If you've got the time, just get them all done and worry about your OPMEs later; I've seen guys bitten in the a** because they put off a part of AJOSQ while waiting for an OPME.



Thanks for that, I will take your advice for sure. I'm hoping to knock a few off, maybe even start over the holidays.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (13 Dec 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> If I do 201, 202, 203, I can get their equivalent OPMEs written off? Or do I need to do both
> 
> And vise versa right?
> 
> ...



Good call...the distance learning modules are a little frustrating to hammer through, but you can do it all from home and are pretty simple (CTL-C, CTL-V, CTL-F is going to be your friend).


----------



## Mannheim001 (22 Jan 2012)

Anyone know if AJOSQ has any value for NCM's?


----------



## jeffb (22 Jan 2012)

ballz said:
			
		

> If I do 201, 202, 203, I can get their equivalent OPMEs written off? Or do I need to do both



The AJOSQ courses do not write off the OPME's. Do the OPME's first and then write them off.


----------



## McG (22 Jan 2012)

Mannheim001 said:
			
		

> Anyone know if AJOSQ has any value for NCM's?


You would learn things that you could then apply at work ... but if you are limiting your interpretation of value to what it will get a  NCM at merit boards, then the answers is "no value."


----------

